# Webasto Dual Top RHA100 - Shower problems



## 115385 (Aug 10, 2008)

Had our first run out in the van at the weekend, a thoroughly enjoyable trip down to Ross-on-Wye. The van was perfect except for a couple of hiccups that are odd.

The van has a Webasto diesel heater/boiler which produced copious amounts of heat. There is a setting that allows the heating to function and for the boiler to produce water at 70 degrees C which is superb for washing, washing up etc. However, when we came to use the shower the system seemed to hiccup. It produced hot water for a while and then stopped. On the second occasion the heating stopped too although the fan continued to blow cold air. I reset the heater and it kicked in again, producing heat and hot water through the taps. It just seemed to be the shower that caused an issue.

Is anyone familiar with this unit and can offer any advice?

If not, I did wonder whether it might be that my pump is not powerful enough to feed the cold water and boiler at the same time and as such, the boiler ends up being starved and shuts down as a safety measure.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

same as a gas system wet yourself,wash,then rince turning of between each step

denise


----------



## 115385 (Aug 10, 2008)

joedenise said:


> same as a gas system wet yourself,wash,then rince turning of between each step
> 
> denise


but that's what we were doing.....I would not epxect that to cause the heating and water heating to stop.....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I know it's not an answer to your question and I'm sorry to hi-jack your thread if you're not interested but, being new to MHing you might not have heard of the trigger shower head which makes turning the shower on and off as you wash much easier.

Fits any shower, costs £6 from CAK Tanks

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

and is worth every penny.

Right, I'll mind my own business now...

G

PS I did enjoy your account of your trip - though it made me feel really idle !


----------

